# Ensenada life



## douglowell

I would love to hear from a few expats living in Ensenada about what life is like in your chosen city.

On Baja, I'm looking at La Paz and Todos Santos as possible places to retire to, as well as Ensenada, and I plan to visit all three in June. Ensenada seems like a real possibility the more I learn about it.

I'm looking for a city, ideally (yes, TS is a village at best, but not far from La Paz) on the coast, and I love what I've read about the Pacific coast climate vs the Sea of Cortez. 

My wife and I would like to make both expat and Mexican friends--we're not looking for a US neighborhood SOB. I'm a fly fisherman. And being only 3 or so hours from LA would be good, since our kids will be living there.

Does Ensenada still feel like real Mexico? Is there much in the way of city cultural stuff to do? Is the expat community diverse? Our means will be modest but not too tight. I'm not interested in a gated community at all. And I love some of the homes I find for sale on the internet that are in the city.

Really, thank you for any answers to my broad questions.


----------



## claudioc

This is from a late post. 

But hope this information can help anyone that is wondering, what is like living in Ensenada.

First thing:
Ensenada is full on Mexican city, the only time it does not feel like it, is during the BAJA500 and BAJA1000 -off road car/moto racing - you have a couple of events a year like that - SPRING BREAK - but they are far and betweem so you do not get overwhelmed by them.

*Sea of Cortez or Pacific.*
If you live near La Paz, you can have both. But the further down south you will see lovely towns like;

Pacific:
San Quintin.
Vicente Guerrero.
Mulege.
Loreto.

Sea of Cortez:
Bahia de Los Angeles
San Felipe
San Carlos and guaymas (Sonora)
Bahia Kino (Sonora)

*Cultural events:*
Ensenada has a couple of them, other towns have local holidays and festivities. But they are far in between, but the best thing of it is that you can attend them and they will not happen in the same date. So it is an opportunity to explore each town.

Hope this helps to anyone finding this thread.

All the best.


----------



## chicois8

You may want to move Mulege and Loreto to the Sea of Cortez side..suerte




claudioc said:


> This is from a late post.
> 
> But hope this information can help anyone that is wondering, what is like living in Ensenada.
> 
> First thing:
> Ensenada is full on Mexican city, the only time it does not feel like it, is during the BAJA500 and BAJA1000 -off road car/moto racing - you have a couple of events a year like that - SPRING BREAK - but they are far and betweem so you do not get overwhelmed by them.
> 
> *Sea of Cortez or Pacific.*
> If you live near La Paz, you can have both. But the further down south you will see lovely towns like;
> 
> Pacific:
> San Quintin.
> Vicente Guerrero.
> Mulege.
> Loreto.
> 
> Sea of Cortez:
> Bahia de Los Angeles
> San Felipe
> San Carlos and guaymas (Sonora)
> Bahia Kino (Sonora)
> 
> *Cultural events:*
> Ensenada has a couple of them, other towns have local holidays and festivities. But they are far in between, but the best thing of it is that you can attend them and they will not happen in the same date. So it is an opportunity to explore each town.
> 
> Hope this helps to anyone finding this thread.
> 
> All the best.


----------

